# Pictures of (your) ems-uniform...



## Dutch-EMT (Nov 22, 2009)

Show me your uniform! Just to see wich differents there are in EMS clothing!

The dutch uniform:






The German "Rettungsdienst":










The English Uniform:


----------



## spinnakr (Nov 22, 2009)

In case anyone's interested, the caption under the first picture of the German Rettungsdienst reads: Kurt Dressler, voluntary Rettungsassistent (roughly paramedic) from Brandenburg, German Red Cross:  Source: BBK


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 22, 2009)

Here is mine.


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 23, 2009)

Fortsmithman: I've never seen an EMS or police uniform with a tie. Aren't you worried about strangulation? 

Otherwise, mine is fairly similar to yours, with the exception of everything including turnout gear being dark blue. Even with reflective tape everywhere, I think that was a bad idea.


----------



## EMSLaw (Nov 23, 2009)

Seaglass said:


> Fortsmithman: I've never seen an EMS or police uniform with a tie. Aren't you worried about strangulation?



Don't know where you're from exactly, but hereabouts, police wear a tie all the time.  At the very least with winter (long-sleeve) uniforms and dress uniforms.  The State Police wear a tie all year long.

They're clip ons.  If you yank on them, they come off.


----------



## HotelCo (Nov 23, 2009)

Ties are very common on PD uniforms around here.


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 23, 2009)

EMSLaw said:


> They're clip ons.  If you yank on them, they come off.



Ah, that makes good sense. Thanks! 

It could just be that I haven't noticed, if they're the same color as the shirt. I haven't exactly made a study of police uniforms, so I'm just going from coworkers who've told me that we and LEOs don't wear them because of that.


----------



## HotelCo (Nov 23, 2009)

This was going to be a joke post, but it wasn't as funny after seeing it posted.


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 23, 2009)

As i live in Ca.... CHP don't sport the tie.... neither does Sherriff

up here.... tac pants and a uniform polo is was AMR wears.

For MRC... the issued baby blue polo with tac pants

general volunteer - tac pants and a class a/b uniform with NREMT patch on one arm and State of CA EMT patch on the other.

and I have a light blue/black windbreaker jacket with hi vis tape and EMT back patch for night freeway calls or when it gets cold


----------



## BLSBoy (Nov 25, 2009)

AtlantiCare Regional Medical Center Uniform for EMT, Communicator, MICP, MICN, and duty Supervisor.


----------



## frdude1000 (Nov 25, 2009)

EMS Explorer Uniform


----------



## colafdp (Nov 25, 2009)

picture of our uniforms from a few years back. We've since added bullet resistant vests.


----------



## cookiexd40 (Nov 25, 2009)

from october to may we wear our dress blue shirts





thats the best picture i have


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 30, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> Here is mine.



Looking at a pic of my side profile I think I need to go to the gym more.


----------



## NJN (Dec 1, 2009)

Here is my uniform:


----------



## Sasha (Dec 2, 2009)

BLSBoy said:


> AtlantiCare Regional Medical Center Uniform for EMT, Communicator, MICP, MICN, and duty Supervisor.



I heart your shears. I have them too.


----------



## kai.kasin (Dec 2, 2009)

No(r)way


----------



## TheMowingMonk (Dec 3, 2009)

Santa Clara County, California


----------



## Dutch-EMT (Dec 11, 2009)

The orange and marine-bleu uniforms!
That's me standing at the right.

If the picture doesn''t show up: click HERE and HERE


----------

